# What Year Is It?



## dxmadman (Oct 25, 2011)

Going through my garage today, found this chainguard awhile back
I know it says Hawthorne by Hercules,  I thought Hawthorne was a Cleveland Bike? Does any body know what it fits?


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry for the upside down pics, I thought i fixed em,


----------



## MikeG41 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Hawthorne chainguard*

It goes on a British-made cruiser type bike, made by Hercules Bicycles in Birmingham, for Montgomery Ward.
Here's the 'Trio-Tube' version with the extra cantilever tube! http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=35531


----------

